# Catfish revenge...



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

so, just wanted to let yall know, one of our little catfish friends got some revenge on me sat. morning. We were running some lines at somerville, and we doing pretty good on nice eaters, and on the last line, the 2nd to the last fish, he flipped wrong, and drove his pectoral spine about 2 inches up in my pinky finger, along the bone. HE thrashed around for a few seconds while i was screaming like a little girl, then the spine broke off and left about an inch burried in my finger. Well, off to the ER we went, and they did x-rays to make sure it wasnt gonna cause nerve damage. They did a little surgery on me, and got it out. it was in the middle of my finger, and they had to make a cut in the top of my finger, and pull it all the way through. FInger is still pretty swollen, and i am on some strong anti-biotics, but it is better today. Yall be careful out there...sometimes they get even. it was the smallest fish we got for the day, but by far the most memorable...

Ended up with 35 1-3 pounders for the day, and one 8 pound blue....not to mention a 4 hour ER visit, 6 x-rays and a sore finger...

here is a pic of the little guy that got me. You can see how much he left in my finger.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Dang,*

That hurts even thinking about it! It always seems to be the little ones that do the damage! LOL

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Man that makes me cringe just to read it! It could have been worse though - coulda been a hardhead! 

Hope you heal up good bro. Take them antibiotics and then ask for more. Had a friend end up losing nearly half his hand because he took a catfish fin to the bone of his thumb, and then didn't get it looked at until the doctors couldn't figure out the severe pain months later. Infections are bad deals where fish slime is involved!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

capn, yeah, they were very concerned about infection, but it was a little better that they had to cut and pull it out the other side because after they got it out, they stuck a cath in there and flushed it out with a lot of betadine (sp). It flowed all the way through the tunnel in my finger, and ran out the entry hole. They said that should help with infection.


----------



## cgage (Dec 8, 2005)

I had one stick me in the top of my foot and broke off between the bone and veins of my foot. Had to have surg. to remove it also. I feel your pain bro.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Should you need anything I can help with, you know where to find me. Just don't ignore any pain you feel starting up a month or more down the road!

You ever figure if you and the wife will be in RP the weekend of the 23rd?


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Happened to me a few years back. I had a nice catfish drive its pectoral fin strait through my hand. About 19 shots later and surgery i was on my way. Painful sorry to hear about it.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Man, that hurts me just to read it! Good luck on the healin' process. Your story is certainly going to make me be a little more cautious this weekend!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yeah it hurts. The smaller the sharper and more likely to break off in you. Dang it, a trip up ER way, is way more than I wanna sign up for! A good catfish fry and you'll be back for more.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me this weekend, a blue about 2 pounds fell off the hook into the bottom of the boat and was jumping around. The next thing he went right through the top of my rubber boots and into the top of my foot. I had to pull him out. Soaked my foot in some epson salt that night and it was ok, keep fishing. Still sore as heck.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Owwww! Dangit that makes me cringe too.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ouch,,, deebo, don't you know that ship hurts. slime it up!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Ouch....sooner or later we all get hit, here's hoping yours heals up well man!


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

BAD BAD fishy and all u were trying to do was feed him iam with McBuck thats [guna] make me more careful get well and dont forget to soak that finger in somehoney


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

Yall try using mud cats for bait and reach to grabb one in the live well, that someone for got to clip the fins off. That has happen a few times, will make you say a few choice words and blame everyone in the boat for not clipping the fine.


----------



## sparkin' tex (Jun 14, 2007)

had a small gafftop stick me between the fingers last sat. still sore as hell. i cant imagine how you feel


----------

